# JVM Fehlermeldung in Eclipse



## matzkeeeH (25. März 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe seit geraumer Zeit ab und zu Fehlermeldungen in meiner Eclipse-Umgebung wenn ich ein Programm starte.
Es ist kein schwerwiegendes Problem, eher ein kurioses. Ich kann das  Programm ohne Probleme in Eclipse ausführen lassen, aber am Ende wird noch eine Fehlermeldung angehangen. Wenn ich einen Moment später das gleiche Programm noch einmal kompiliere und starte, ist die Fehlermeldung nicht da. oO 

Hier meine Fehlermeldung:
*ERROR: JDWP Unable to get JNI 1.2 environment, jvm->GetEnv() return code = -2
JDWP exit error AGENT_ERROR_NO_JNI_ENV(183):  [../../../src/share/back/util.c:820]
*
Ich habe auch schon etwas bei sun.com gefunden (Bug entdeckt Sep., 2006):
Synopsis: Error AGENT_ERROR_NO_JNI_ENV printed sometimes to console when JVM finishes
http://bugs.sun.com/bugdatabase/view_bug.do?bug_id=6476706

Aber vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen und sagen, wie er das Problem gelöst hat. Denn es war nicht immer da. 

Freundliche Grüße, Henrik


----------



## zeja (25. März 2008)

Ja das Problem habe ich auch hin und wieder. Liegt halt daran dass Java einige nativen Betriebssystem Befehle verwendet und diese über JNI aufruft und das manchmal nicht so ganz stabil zu sein scheint.

Hast du denn eine aktuelle Java-Version?


----------



## matzkeeeH (25. März 2008)

Ja ich habe mir letzte Woche die aktuelle jdk6u5 raufgemacht und auch die alten mal deinstalliert. Hatte aber leider nichts geändert. 
Wie schon erwähnt, es ist keine schwerwiegend störender Fehler, aber wäre schon schön, wenn man das irgendwie beheben könnte.

Es ist aber kein Fehler der durch Eclipse verursacht wird, oder? 

Grüße, Henrik


----------



## matzkeeeH (26. März 2008)

Ich wäre über jeden Lösungsvorschlag sehr dankbar. ;-)

Was mir gestern noch aufgefallen ist, wenn ich unter Linux in Eclipse an denselben Projekten arbeite, erscheint die "Fehlermeldung" nicht.

Freundliche Grüße
Henrik


----------

